# Sky tv digisender



## !RAY (28 Oct 2008)

Hi All
I have Sky tv downstairs and i am at the moment paying for another sky box upstairs. My question is do the digisender's work?
Cheers
!Ray


----------



## gebbel (28 Oct 2008)

!RAY said:


> Hi All
> I have Sky tv downstairs and i am at the moment paying for another sky box upstairs. My question is do the digisender's work?
> Cheers
> !Ray



Hi Ray,

I bought a TriStar 2.4GHz wireless transmitter in Power City last year for €50. It works fairly well actually. I use it to send the Sky signal from my sitting room to my bedroom on the same floor. To do this, the signal travels about 8m, through one wall to the hallway, and another wall to my room. The walls are plasterboard. I consider it much better than the expense of a second box. I can change the channels in my room, by the use of the "magic eye" that connects back to the Sky Box. Signal quality is better than acceptable, but there is sometimes some degradation. When we use the microwave for example, the signal scrambles altogether! People entering the bedroom and moving around the sitting room also cause some picture flickering. Your situation, however, is slightly different as you require the signal to travel upwards. If the floor is concrete, I would imagine you may have difficulties. Good luck.


----------



## paddyjnr (28 Oct 2008)

!RAY said:


> Hi All
> I have Sky tv downstairs and i am at the moment paying for another sky box upstairs. My question is do the digisender's work?
> Cheers
> !Ray


 Also do not forget, whatever is on downstairs will also be on upstairs so no more retiring to the room to watch the footy while Cory is on!!!


----------



## mik_da_man (29 Oct 2008)

I have one on my chorus box but had to get a 5.8 GHz one as wifi and other things work on the 2.4 GHz band and were blocking my signal.
It's a great job and signal is excellent
But as mentioned you will only be able to watch the same thing on both TV's


----------



## paddyjnr (29 Oct 2008)

mik_da_man said:


> I have one on my chorus box but had to get a 5.8 GHz one as wifi and other things work on the 2.4 GHz band and were blocking my signal.
> It's a great job and signal is excellent


 I've heard they are great, where did you get it and how much??


----------



## mik_da_man (30 Oct 2008)

I got mine in Maplins for €65
Crystal clear picture where the 2.4 GHz one wouldn't work


----------



## paddyjnr (30 Oct 2008)

mik_da_man said:


> I got mine in Maplins for €65
> Crystal clear picture where the 2.4 GHz one wouldn't work


 Very good price..My 2.4GHz is driving me nuts.. I'll be having one!!


----------



## Jane Doe (31 Oct 2008)

mik_da_man said:


> I have one on my chorus box but had to get a 5.8 GHz one as wifi and other things work on the 2.4 GHz band and were blocking my signal.
> It's a great job and signal is excellent
> But as mentioned you will only be able to watch the same thing on both TV's


 Will they work with free to air dish?


----------



## Jethro (1 Nov 2008)

Jane Doe said:


> Will they work with free to air dish?


 
That's not a problem. All they do is transfer the signal from one spot to another, so once you have a working signal you're in business.

I was interested to read about the 5.8 GHz model as I have a 2.4 GHz model and get interference on my signal if I have my wireless modem switched on. Just rang Maplins and they have a couple in stock so I think I'll pop in and get one.


----------



## Jane Doe (1 Nov 2008)

Jethro said:


> That's not a problem. All they do is transfer the signal from one spot to another, so once you have a working signal you're in business.


can you suggest a brand? I can get one without getting sky package?Will it send the signal from living room to bedroom upstairs thru ceiling?


----------



## Jethro (1 Nov 2008)

Jane Doe said:


> can you suggest a brand? I can get one without getting sky package?Will it send the signal from living room to bedroom upstairs thru ceiling?


 
The 2.4GHz one I've been using for the past year is by One For All. I use it exactly as you describe, to send ntl digital signals upstairs to my bedroom (you can send any signal that is coming from a scart socket). It gives a very good picture but will get interference sometimes from other electronics, such as wireless modem, neighbours using hairdryer, etc. Generally it's fine though. I got it from Alliance Electric on Georges Street. Think I paid about €100 at the time which is more than I would pay now. Also, it came with a Universal Remote, which I don't need.

About an hour ago I bought a 5.8 GHz model in Maplins for €80. The brand is [broken link removed]. Once I've set it up I'll post an opinion. 

Cheers.

Update: I set up the Nikkai. Once I realised that you have to make sure you put the "Receiver" Scart cable into the receiver (small print on the cable and not mentioned in the instructions) it worked fine. Picture is probably a little better than with the previous model. And, as promised, there is no external interference any more. Recommended.


----------



## Lollix (2 Nov 2008)

Tried a couple of different ones over the years, they were a disaster. If your internal walls are of concrete block and your house is any way big, they won't work. You need to be living in a house with partition walls, or the signal needs to be able to go in a straight line via doorways, or they won't be satisfactory.

A length of cable and some wiring work is better.


----------



## roadrunner (4 Nov 2008)

I`m using a Digisender X7 and am trying to source an addtional receiver.
Would other digisender receivers work with the X7 model?


----------



## Rex (4 Nov 2008)

just see on the Aldi website they are selling one next sunday for 39.99, wonder are they are any use, has anyone bought one of these before?


----------



## eireabu (29 Nov 2008)

Hi,
I have NTL in my sitting room and bought the 5.8GHz Nikkai sender/receiver unit so I can watch the NTL channels in my bedroom.
It works fine and the picture is excellent.
However - I can't seem to get the remote control to work for changing the channel. 
Has anyone else here got this to work? Or does this not work with NTL remotes (I read somewhere about NTL possibly using IRDA instead of IR signals)?
If this is the case what do people suggest? Can some kind of converter be purchased which would allow me to change the channel? Or  would I be better off buying a different brand of sender/receiver which would also allow me to change the channel?
Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Rockyd (29 Nov 2008)

Bought Welltech Digisender in Lidl and it works excellently. Two thick concrete walls between sender and receiver.

I'm a bit confused about how to get Sky Remote working on DS Receiver.
Digisender is connected to Sky Box. IR cable connects into Sender and this cable has 3 diodes along it.

DS Instructions says something like "position diode(s) on IR Cable near sat receiver's IR sensor". I've stuck the diodes beside and on top of Sky Box IR sensor and then tried using Sky Remote Control on Receiver in other room - no joy. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jethro (2 Dec 2008)

I found I had to place the diodes about 3-4 inches in front of the IR sensor on the Sky box. Any closer and it didn't work. Deffo would not stick one onto the sensor.

Good luck, should work.

Cheers.


----------



## Rockyd (4 Dec 2008)

Thanks for that Jethro !


----------



## Jethro (5 Dec 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Thanks for that Jethro !


 
Did it work?


----------

